# Want HD - must leave DirecTV



## rich404 (Feb 20, 2002)

I am trying to search other threads but it is difficult. I hace four Series 1 DirecTV Tivo units with a lifetime Tivo subscription. Two of the units have been modified to have 80-100 GB drives. I ordered a Pioneer 50" Plasma TV and got a great deal on a HR10-250 HD Tivo unit. The installer was out yesterday and spent 10 minutes and said that there was no line of site for the 3 LNB upgrade dish and he left. 

I think that there would be a good place to put it on the corner of my property instead of the roof. I called DirecTV and the person I spoke with said that if the installer said there was no clear line of site - that was it. Has anyone been able to recover from that? 

I called Comcast Cable and they have a reasonable deal where I can get $25 off per month for 16 months and DVR's rent for 9.99 per month. Does anyone have any advice or anything good to say about Comcast or their DVR's. My entire family loves Tivo and they are not happy that we have to switch. I understand that Comcast might have a Tivo solution sometime this year.

Can I sell my lifetime DirecTV tivo subscription and four DirecTV boxes? Has anyone else done that?

Also will my DirecTV Tivo units continue to play the recorded material after my DirecTV account is closed.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Unlike Standalone Tivos a Directv lifetime subbed box is tied to the DTV account, not the hardware so any lifetime status on it will die with your DTV account.
The units will indeed continue to play their recorded content.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Don't give up on DirecTV just because the installer was lazy. If you can get 101 with the old round dish, I'm sure a place can be found to be able to see 110 and 119. Do you have trees in the way? The 110 and 119 sats are further west and lower for you.


----------



## rich404 (Feb 20, 2002)

Jim, I don't want to leave DirecTV now. My family and I love Tivo. The installer said that the dish was at the best position on the roof but that it was just clearing the trees and I that the new satellite has to point lower than that as well. The whole back of my house is filled with trees and my neighbors trees. If there was one on my property, I would be willing to see about cutting the top off. Like is said, I think the corner of my property would be an option as well but that wasn't offered. The installer alos said that I would probably have trouble getting the locals because of the trees.

I will try to call DirecTV and see if they have any ideas.

Gunny, Someone once mentioned that you could sell your DirecTV account with the lifetime membership. I don't know whether anyone has done that or not.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

A creative installer should be able to locate 2 or 3 different spots on your property where you can see each satellite. It's pretty simple to use 3 individual dishes at different locations, then combine those signals together at a multiswitch. That's what I had to do at my house.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Maybe something like this would help.
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=Mounting Supplies&PROD=RON712-50


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Rich404,

With you being in Marietta, you should be able to receive all the major network's HD broadcasts via an antenna. I live much further north than you in Cahoun and I receive the Atlanta stations. Just a thought. Once you recoup the cost of the antenna, the HD broadcasts are FREE. Only down side is that you will not get Discovery HD...


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

Buy yourself a hoop and start jumping through it, because thats what DTV does to people in regards to HD. I love DTV too, I went to it from Cable becuase of bad local cable channels. But now the tides are turning, I am back with cable as well for HD and (Hopefully) soon cable will have all my local HD's. If you ask me the price of the HD TIVO and what DTV has to offer HD wise its not worth it. Go with the person above who mentioned the OTA antenna, if you can get your locals via that at least its free. I was not willing to put another antenna on my roof to get what had been in the past only 2 locals available. But now I can get them on my cable PVR (yes I know its nowhere near TIVO) and hopefully since this year Comcast will take over Adelphia in my area a cable dual tuner HD TIVO is not too much of a distant dream.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Well Tivo should be rolling out there software for comcast DVRs sometime in 2006. I currently have a HR10-250 but I'm currently considering moving to cable when the cable card tivo comes out in 2006.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

I had a similar problem two years ago when I got my first HD receiver from D*. The installer they sent out said I wouldn't be able to get a signal from the 110 and 119 sats due to the tall trees to the south of my house. I ended up going with a local installer who was able to get it to work by mounting the sat dish towards the top of my roof. It ended up costing me another $400 to get it done, but I'm still able to get a strong signal two years later. D* did credit my account to offset my additional expense.

It may be worth your while to find a reputable local installer to come out and do a site survey for you to determine if it's possible. It shouldn't be a great expense (around $50) and they should apply that towards the installation.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Many people are certainly in the same position as you. HD, and especially recording HD is simply too expensive and/or a pain in the butt with DirecTV. I jumped through the hoops because I like my DTivos so much, but my OTA reception even after way too much effort is still not reliable. Most sane people in my area who want to record HD simply pick up the phone and call the cable company vs. put all the effort in that I did.

But if you really want it, get out a protractor and a compass and see if you can find a spot in your yard that will get all or at least the 110 and 119 satellites. If you are willing to put in your own pole, and bury the cable yourself (what I did), it should not cost you anything extra.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I would wait until DirecTV finishes rolling out the HD in MPEG4. That is on a different satellite I was told and if you get a signal with a normal round/oval dish you should be able to get the HD MPEG4 when available in your area. ((I could be wrong above but that is what an installer told me)).


Rich


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Essentially, the Spaceway Ka band satellites are immediately on either side of the 101 satellites. "National" channels will likely not be moved there when they move to MPEG4, but will likely stay where they are, or at least on CONUS Ku trasnponders..


----------



## rich404 (Feb 20, 2002)

Hello,

I am still in limbo. DirecTV will send out a more experienced installer but it might not be until January 30th. I am supposed to be called if they can fit me in any earlier. I came close to going to Comcast Cable and I still might. The worst part for me is that I will need four DVR's and that is 60/mo just for that and 120 to install all four of them plus their other charges. If I didn't need DVR's it would be much more reasonable. It does seem like cable has a better HD lineup - such as TNT HD and I wouldn't have to worry about getting the locals OTA. 

Since I have a lifetime Tivo subscription through DirecTV and I got a great pice on the HR10-250, I am willing to cut a tree down or have the dish installed on the corner of my property instead of the roof. I don't really want a huge structure on my roof or three dishes.

I can't wait for HD though.

Thanks,

Rich


----------

